# What type of weed is this?!



## Danielbus00 (Nov 20, 2020)

Does anyone have any recommendations on what type of weeds these are and how to remove them? I sprayed for crab grass and all a sudden these started to grow in incredibly fast (2 weeks) after spraying and I didn't use to have it in our Bermuda grass...thank you in advance!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Poa Annua?

How cool have your soil temps gotten?

Hey, where you at? Texas is kind of a broad address! :lol:

Regardless, I'd start hand-pulling them suckers yesterday!


----------



## Danielbus00 (Nov 20, 2020)

We are in Austin, Texas. We have been hand pulling them but some are incredibly hard to remove. Someone recommended I use round up on them and that it'll effect the Burmuda but the burmuda will grow back after the dormant season.


----------

